
$40K/yr Senior Software Engineer (full Stack) at CrystalMD - tortilla
https://angel.co/crystalmd/jobs/46369-senior-software-engineer-full-stack
======
minimaxir
Normally this is spam, but this is likely being posted because the job
location is San Francisco and that salary is hilarious.

~~~
api
Wouldn't be hilarious if this were a "silicon backwoods" startup running in
some super-cheap locale, but in SF you'd be homeless for that.

Of course 5% equity isn't peanuts if you really believe in the company... and
if your equity comes in a form that's protected against them diluting you to
hell.

~~~
marssaxman
Where on earth would $40k/year be a reasonable salary for a "senior software
engineer"?

~~~
api
You could live in a small town decently well for $40k/year, and 5% equity
could be worth millions if it was equity of the non-toilet-paper variety (some
dilution protection) and the company did very well.

If I were to even consider such a position I'd involve a lawyer in examining
the equity part, and I'd really have to believe in the company.

~~~
marssaxman
I can imagine a brand-new CS graduate settling for $40k, if they lived in a
small town where living was cheap and jobs were scarce, but offering $40k for
a senior position just seems insulting, no matter where the company is
located.

CrystalMD would do better to offer $1/year for this job, since what they are
actually looking for is an angel investor whose capital happens to come in the
form of engineering time.

~~~
pascal1us
I could imagine a middle school dropout with an interest in programming,
applying for that salary. That would be a great salary to make for a middle
school dropout.

~~~
Gurkenmaster
You get what you pay for...

------
foxyv
I think they expect 2.5 - 5.0% Equity to make up for the poverty level wage?

------
dmschulman
CrystalMD was founded by Bilal Farooqui, who is a YC alum (for his other
company, iJigg). I wonder what PG would think about this.

~~~
api
???

YC, like most other accelerators, gives a stipend that's only really enough
for just out of college bachelor/ettes capable of metabolizing a full spectrum
of nutrients from ramen noodles. This whole field is structurally biased
toward people with no family who can move on a whim and sleep in a coffin.

